# Hymer B544 - Electrolux Fridge not getting cold on mains



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

An almight thunderstorm passed over head yesterday (St.Ives Cambs) with a nearly simultaneous thudner clap and lightning bolt. The entire site electrics went off

Site power came back on but found today that the fridge has defrosted. The fridge internal light is on.

Any ideas?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Andrew,

Do the obvious check fuses first, then it could be the 240v heater element has failed and needs replacing.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Hymer B544 - Electrolux Fridge not getting colde on main*



AndrewBingham said:


> Site power came back on but found today that the fridge has defrosted. *The fridge internal light is on.*


Sounds very much like the fuses / breakers supplying power to the fridge are OK. It may well be the heater element that has been blown - probably a surge caused by a lightning strike. Does it still work OK on gas?

Another thing to check is if the fridge has internal fusing of some sort. What make / model of fridge is it?

Gerald


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*This sounds expensive...*

The manual is for Electrolux 6271, 6291, 6361, 6401 but cannot tell which one - nset guess ir RM6271L.

I have set it to run on Gas and will see if it gets cold.

How do I get the element replaced - sounds expensive to me....
Cheaper to get a new fridge ?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: This sounds expensive...*



AndrewBingham said:


> The manual is for Electrolux 6271, 6291, 6361, 6401 but cannot tell which one - nset guess ir RM6271L.
> How do I get the element replaced - sounds expensive to me....
> Cheaper to get a new fridge ?
> thanks
> Andrew


Hi,

Its not rocket science as far as I know to change the heater element,* (Advertising content removed by Moderators)*

Regards

Peter

How pathetic is that, merely replied to Andys comment about cost and we had some.

Some people on here really have nothing better to do.

Peter


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try this guy, he comes to your premises 
Rock Services
Spinney Hill
NN3 2LD Northampton
Tel: +07973 440235
He did mine £80


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you checked with your multimeter to see if the elements getting any juice :?: when the fridge is powered from the mains.

D.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: This sounds expensive...*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> AndrewBingham said:
> 
> 
> > The manual is for Electrolux 6271, 6291, 6361, 6401 but cannot tell which one - nset guess ir RM6271L.
> ...


 Agreed, the mods are really becoming a bit, well you know! :? :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: This sounds expensive...*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> How pathetic is that, merely replied to Andys comment about cost and we had some.
> 
> Some people on here really have nothing better to do.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter

Your message was edited by a moderator, not on a whim because the moderators do not scan posts for advertising. The post was edited because a member made a complaint and the moderator who picked up the complaint decided that it was justified. It may surprise you to know that many complaints about traders advertising on the forums emanate from other traders.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

So if I complain about a racist post it gets the chop?
Hasn't happened yet.
Different parameters perhaps.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

A new double refrigerator would cost in the region of £1000


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We had this problem in France with a Thetford fridge. The unstable electricity seemed to have upset the electronuics of the fridge. A total turn off (Inc. the 12V that powers the electricity) seemed to boot it up OK.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: This sounds expensive...*




gaspode said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > How pathetic is that, merely replied to Andys comment about cost and we had some.
> ...


Hi Gas,

Very lame excuse in my book.

Advertising is when a business comes out of the blue and posts in a totally irrelevant thread.

''Special offer this week, buy for £ '' ''We stock XYZ product'' etc

Not when it is in direct relation to someone asking for information.

Strange that when Discover and Brownhills closed up shop leaving members in our area with extremely long journeys to get warranty problems fixed, my offer by my dealership to look after them was not deleted for 'advertising'. Explain that.

As to other 'traders' complaining, how many ACTIVE 'traders' are offering advice on a regular basis?

You wonder why other distributors do not bother with MHF, this is a classic example.

Incidentally if Andy had ordered that heater element, the suply would have incurred a net loss at the end of the day to my dealership when one takes into account the costs involved in handling the transaction.

Peter


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks to all. 

I have attempted to "reboot" the fridge and then switched it back to Mains. It takes some time before the fridge "warms" up to prove that it is not working (if you see what I mean!). I will post the result.

On the subject of Traders I whole hearetedly agree with Peter. If I post a problems I am implicitly soliciting advice and would be delighted to get Traders replies. 

In fact I would be DELIGHTED to get Trader's replies!

Andrew


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

"rebooted" fridge and: On gas - ice cubes froze. On electric - ice cubes melted.

Have contacted Rock as suggested and Malcolm Rock is a very helpful person.

thanks for all the advice

Andrew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

:evil: 
I'm a bit P*** off at the info being removed too, I would have though that a link to the part and the supplier would increase the interest - as for another trader complaining - did he / they have it in stock or are they just out to have a moan ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread is about a faulty 'fridge......I hate off topic posters........well perhaps only a little bit :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It seems crystal clear to me:
'NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums. 
The moderators will use their discretion and their decision is final.'
'Any promotion type posts such as blatant "We sell that", "We can do that for you" type posts will be removed immediately by the moderators.'
'No "PM Me" / "Phone Me" type postings in the forums.'

That is all we members have to go on. Well, other than definitions of advertising, of which there are many but the first I came across is:
"Advertising is attempting to influence the buying behavior of your customers or clients by providing a persuasive selling message about your products and/or services."

If you don't like these rules, or how MODs interpret them, then PM nuke.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> . . . 'Any promotion type posts such as blatant "We sell that", "We can do that for you" type posts will be removed immediately by the moderators.'
> 'No "PM Me" / "Phone Me" type postings in the forums.'
> 
> That is all we members have to go on. Well, other than definitions of advertising, of which there are many but the first I came across is:
> ...


How about if I post that I've the solution to a particular problem someone has . . does that count as advertising my 'knowledge or experience' ?

I'll help [almost] anyone if I can, and welcome help or guidance from other people here on MHF for my problems, banning or removing a post because it contains a link to what ever I'm after seems very petty to me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > 'No "PM Me" / "Phone Me" type postings in the forums.'
> ...


Couldnt agree more, that is why I no longer offer *free* telephone advice by my Service Manager or technicians to resolve problems for members of MHF.

It costs me money and is obviously not apreciated by the 'jobsworthy' mods on here.

Peter


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

I suppose there has to be a balance here to avoid a post recieving dozens of "Adverts"

As I understand it you have to be a member to post replies - so persistent offenders could simply have their membership rescinded.

I don't know if there is any empirical evidence of what woud happen if the restriction was lifted. 

My suspicion is that there would not be a problem - common sense would prevail - this site is not large enough and too niche to make it a profitable commerical advertising target (ala Spam)

Andrew


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Couldnt agree more, that is why I no longer offer *free* telephone advice by my Service Manager or technicians to resolve problems for members of MHF.
> 
> It costs me money and is obviously not apreciated by the 'jobsworthy' mods on here.
> 
> Peter


This is clearly a net loss for MHF members......... who are MODS protecting?


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

|Just to finish off this Topic.

Thanks to Rock Services who came to me within 48 hours - at 8pm having been held up on the M25 - and fixed the fridge for under £80.

Highly recommended !

Andrew


----------

